# Question on what personal information police have



## ds01 (Jul 20, 2013)

A neighbor who I don't get along with went to the police to file a complaint against me. Anyway, I obtained a copy of the report to see what was alleged only to also discover that my date of birth was on their and the field for the social security number was whited out/crossed out, meaning the police had that too. 

My questions are

A). How would the police have gotten my date of birth and SS number in the first place, especially since I wasn't there to give it to them? I would think all they had was my name and address unless they pull me over and run my plate.

B). Why are dates of birth consider public record, well according to the PD I dealt with? I'm not comfortable at all knowing this other party has it.

C). What if any laws are there that specify what personal information police can and cannot share?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

ds01 said:


> A). How would the police have gotten my date of birth and SS number in the first place, especially since I wasn't there to give it to them? I would think all they had was my name and address unless they pull me over and run my plate.


A name and an address is all one needs to get your info through the DMV.



> B). Why are dates of birth consider public record, well according to the PD I dealt with? I'm not comfortable at all knowing this other party has it.


Police reports are public record. You were put on a police report which means you and your actions are public record. Not only does the 'other party' have that info but so does anyone else who wants to see that report.



> C). What if any laws are there that specify what personal information police can and cannot share?


Generally speaking if you aren't a juvenile your information is out there for the public to see. Just google your own name and see how easy it is to get your info. Welcome to the modern age.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

ds01 said:


> C). What if any laws are there that specify what personal information police can and cannot share?


----------



## ds01 (Jul 20, 2013)

mtc said:


> Uh... do you have a license?
> 
> Your PD is fairly meticulous when redacting reports given out - names and DOB's aren't secure info.
> SS#'s are.
> ...


I have a license but they didn't see it as I wasn't present when the report was filed by the other party. Hence why I'm perplexed that they had anything other than my name which is a common one and my address.

Oh, and I wasn't charged with anything. The neighbor is accusing me of harassment.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

ds01 said:


> I have a license but they didn't see it as I wasn't present when the report was filed by the other party. Hence why I'm perplexed that they had anything other than my name which is a common one and my address.


They have these new fangled things called computers with a (gasp) database of people who have their license.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't understand what your problem is. Your date of birth being in the report isn't a huge deal. If you have a license, all your other information is easily obtained through RMV. Reports require as much information as we are able to put in. While reports are a public record, none of your essential information would be given out to just anyone. Hence why you see certain detail ring obscured from view. You give your date of birth out all the time. Often, you provide it for simple things such as registration on certain web sites. You did this here, assuming that you did not lie and used a false birth date when you registered. You did this here for age verification purposes. We as Admin., don't really care if you provided your real birthdate or not. Feel free to let me know if we have addressed your question. I will leave this thread open for just a while longer.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I take it your neighbor took out a Harassment Prevention Order against you.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

It's really quite simple, Snowden put up all your information.


----------



## ds01 (Jul 20, 2013)

263FPD said:


> I don't understand what your problem is. Your date of birth being in the report isn't a huge deal. If you have a license, all your other information is easily obtained through RMV. Reports require as much information as we are able to put in. While reports are a public record, none of your essential information would be given out to just anyone. Hence why you see certain detail ring obscured from view. You give your date of birth out all the time. Often, you provide it for simple things such as registration on certain web sites. You did this here, assuming that you did not lie and used a false birth date when you registered. You did this here for age verification purposes. We as Admin., don't really care if you provided your real birthdate or not. Feel free to let me know if we have addressed your question. I will leave this thread open for just a while longer.


Thanks for your reply. To answer your question regarding my concerns, I don't have a problem with the police being able to access this information. My real concern was that all my information could be public since police reports are public records. Also, while the police department I'm dealing with seems to do a good job redacting the intimate info like SS numbers, I can easily imagine an overwhelmed overlooking the prsence of said information and not blocking it out. That's my primary concern.

Yes, the neighbor filed for a harassment order(258e) after being advised to court. One hasn't been issued but I have to attend a two party hearing. I understand that often times, they're issued, ex-parte for 10 days and then the hearing happens, so I guess I'm lucky in that respect.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

These orders are handed out like candy. You could fart too loudly in your neighbors presence and be considered as if you are harassing him/her. Worst law ever IMHO. 

As far as your "intimate information" goes, departments have literally hundreds of thousands if reports archived within the record keeping system. We seem to manage OK. Take a deep breath and relax. You have a better chance having your data compromised at your local WalMart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds01 (Jul 20, 2013)

263FPD said:


> These orders are handed out like candy. You could fart too loudly in your neighbors presence and be considered as if you are harassing him/her. Worst law ever IMHO.
> 
> As far as your "intimate information" goes, departments have literally hundreds of thousands if reports archived within the record keeping system. We seem to manage OK. Take a deep breath and relax. You have a better chance having your data compromised at your local WalMart.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again for your insight. As for the 258e complaint, I am hoping that me not being issued the temporary 10 day one was a sign that the neighbor doesn't have a strong case in the court's eyes.

If I'm wrong and this actually does get issued, what information beyond my name and address might be on that? Sorry if I sound obsessed over my information but I tend to be very careful about what info I give, due ID theft concerns.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It will have your name, address and date of birth on it. In most cases the court put in it the last four of your SS#. 

As it were, I will consider your questions asked and answered. Thread is closed.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

ds01 said:


> A neighbor who I don't get along with went to the police to file a complaint against me. Anyway, I obtained a copy of the report to see what was alleged only to also discover that my date of birth was on *their* and the field for the social security number was whited out/crossed out, meaning the police had that too.
> 
> My questions are
> 
> ...


----------

